
Engelbart: Developing the Underlying Concepts for Contemporary Computing (1997) - joaobatalha
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/douglas-carl-engelbart-developing-the-underlying-concepts-for-contemporary-computing
======
steveeq1
offtopic, but does anyone know where I can download NLS/Augment? OpenAugment
website seems to be down. From what I understand, the server could be loaded
on a DEC-20 virtual machine while the clients could be accessed via a MS-DOS
terminal. It's not being sold anywhere, so I figure this would be
"abandonware". and hopefully downloadable somewhere.

I would like to play with this, as there is nothing quite like this in the
market.

~~~
steveeq1
I am answering my own question because I got a reply from engelbart institute.
Posting here so other people can benefit:

Hi Steve,

Happy to answer your questions. I'm wondering what's your interest and how you
learned about it?

Sorry I missed your earlier email. Unfortunately NLS/augment is not available
to download, although we are trying to get a copy running again, but that
could be awhile and access would be limited at first. And we don't have any
extra keysets unfortunately, nor do I know the status of Open Augment :(

But the great news is that Dean Meyer who got his start in Doug Engelbart's
lab and spent the last 30+ years as a management consultant and author in the
CIO arena, along the way developed a PC-based version of NLS/Augment called
HyPerform - which I've recently started using myself - it has virtually all
the basic editing, browsing, and publishing features of Augment and then some,
and is very true to the original system. I'm planning

Learn more re: HyPerform system requirements and order information at
[http://www.ndma.com/resources/ndm8543.htm](http://www.ndma.com/resources/ndm8543.htm)

Let me know if you have any questions, Best,

. . .

Oh also if this is any interest to you, we've just resurrected HyperScope -- a
web browsing prototype including most of the Augment browsing, jumping and
viewspec features -- at [http://hyperscope.org](http://hyperscope.org). If you
want to take that for a spin, see the download instructions at the site. If
you're on a mac, you can download this wine-wrapped firefox2.0 to run on Mac
that someone created for me, it's working great for me.

------
rektide
oh man the formatting on this. i want to read! but the two columns are
overlapping.

I increased .w0 width from 800px to 1000px, And .x5 and .x6 padding-left from
400px to 460px.

Reading ok so far.

Ugggghh.

~~~
klez
If you look for the exact title on ddg the second result should be a much more
readable PDF.

EDIT: scratch that, it's also the second result on Google.

